# Sunday Times Style Magazine - Surrogacy



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Here is a good article about surrogacy that was in the Sunday Times Style Magazine:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6319240.ece

tweets xx


----------

